# Santa delivers LeMans Blue M3 Coupe



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

great looking car :thumbup: 

please post more pics... until then, :drive:


----------



## bymer (Dec 28, 2003)

armstd said:


> Wow. My salesperson just told me I can't have LeMans Blue. Apparently this came from the factory.
> 
> -Daver


armstd, the dealer should be able to order this for you no problem - if you will pay they will do it - they may not be happy about it, but it will go through.


----------



## dysert (Dec 14, 2003)

*More LeMans Blue pics with new BBS CHs*

New Pics with BBS CH wheels


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

bymer said:


> armstd, the dealer should be able to order this for you no problem - if you will pay they will do it - they may not be happy about it, but it will go through.


Well, that's the point, really. The order did not go through. I think BMW NA killed it.
In any case, Avus Blue got the ok and I don't expect I'll be disappointed with it instead.

-Daver


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

ofetn in the first few months of a "Changeover" MY the folks at NA are dis-inclined to allow special orders of any kind, but I guess it is passed that point now.
I think that it all boils down to your dealer... if they are willing to fight for you you can get about anything, but many are just not intrested in doing that much work, and put no effort into getting your color choice approved.


----------

